

Montenegro domains available for pre-order. - crzivn
http://domain.me/

======
crzivn
The landrush period has already passed it seems (doh) but there are still many
good names available for preregistration at the various accredited registrars.
I'm wondering what a good strategy might be to acquire a couple of names; do I
go to several registrars and register the same names to increase my chances?
Assuming a limited budget of course.

~~~
tlrobinson
How does one preregister a domain?

~~~
crzivn
Click on 'Register a .ME Domain' and choose a registrar. Then go to their site
and purchase a domain the normal way. You are not guaranteed to get it. Beware
though, some registrars may not refund you the money but instead allow you to
use it to buy other domains through them. So I revoke my earlier idea to try
and register the same names through multiple registrars.

